# White line on first response test right away



## summermoee

Im 6 days away from my period but decided to test early anyway. I bought the 3 pack of pink dye first response tests and took two this afternoon. Both showed up immediately with a white line where the positive should have been, and then the pink negative line. I thought maybe it was an evaporation line but i thought those appeared after the time limit? I cant see any color on it, just a white line and i can still see it hours later. Does this happen with all first response tests or what does it mean?


----------



## charlie_lael

It's happened to me before once a couple months ago. FRER is notorious for it. I looked it up online 'cus I was excited.. I've never gotten two in a row though. and it only ever happened to me once. Do you have pics? Maybe there is a little pink in there? I'd test again in a couple of days or maybe the day your AF is due.


----------



## momwithbabies

I've been TTC for 15 months now. I've never seen this with FR. I would get a digital if you can. I've heard that white lines can show up if you oversaturate the stick, but I'm not positive. Also a positive should have pink color. I am the last person to say this, but it is probably too early to test. I need to start following my own advice!


----------



## charlie_lael

Ha ha. We all do. That's why we're here 'cus we know we're all nuts! :D


----------



## MKL073007

I think if it doesn't have any color to it, it's just the antibody strip...had this last cycle and I got pretty excited too =[


----------



## agreeksmom

i got that and emailed them they are sending me a coupon for a free test


----------



## julietletter

Hello! today i got the same white line on FR.. wondering if anyone turned up positive.. :help:


----------



## lanet

I've gotten that a few times in the last few months, it turned out to be bfn


----------



## capegirl7

Sorry to say but this has happened to me more than once and it was BFN. Hopefully it turns out to be BFP for you though :)


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I'm not sure but I just wanted to say I got a faint pink line on my FRER today...but way after the 10 mins. It's pink, even DH can see it. I think this might be commonplace on FRER's now, from what I've heard.


----------



## lanet

I've never had a pink one! And the white one doesn't mean you aren't pregnant, just that it's too early and doesn't really mean anything. Good luck!


----------



## julietletter

today i tested again FR and was BFN and then tested with another brand New Choice twice and both times had faint double lines, maybe evap though. 4 days and counting until AF.. Awhhh!! this is makin me crazy.. lol..


----------



## TxMamaof1TTC

I have never seen this before WTH ??
 



Attached Files:







20131207_192040.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 139


----------



## justhoping

there is pink to that

congrats


----------

